# Margaret had a beautiful doe!!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She wasnt due until tomorrow but Margaret didnt want to wait..she had a single doe...This little girl looks alot like her Aunt Brandy who passed away in December..just might have to keep this one...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..so why do my pix keep posting sideways..???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How thoughtfull of her to go a day early with a D that looks like auntie!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine do that, too!

Lovely little doe, is she elf-eared?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, how sweet! I'm glad you have a brand new baby right after your unpleasant experience; it can't help but make you feel better, right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...congrats! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It was a nice ending to a hard day : ) not sure but looks like Elf ears like her mama and woddle!! also Bleu let me love on him today..: ) so Im very happy about that too..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the fix on thepix : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep def. Elf ears : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , Im so happy you have a new little life to cheer you up !! 
She is beautiful !! Check out that coloring , wow !
Congrats Cathy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Margarets sister Brndy was colored very much like that...She makes me miss 
her lol but in a good way


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gotta love that blending of tan and black !
My new buckling is that same color . 
She is going to be stunning !!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is adorable!! love the ears!!!! your girl knew how to make you smile after a long, hard day, didn't she??


----------

